# Medical Certificate for Visa



## rickirs

For application of a nonimmigration 1 year visa I need a medical certificate that I am free of Leprosy, tuberculosis, elephantiasis, drug addiction and 3rd step of syphillis. Anyone have a problem getting such a certificate? My doctor says there is no test for "drug addiction" and expensive genetic testing might be required for some of the other diseases. I live in the US.


----------



## thewoz

Just get it here. Come here on a tourist and do the stuff here. The whole thing will cost you $10. The drug addiction test is the guy asks "do you take drugs"? No. Ok. Check.

Last time I went they didn't even check me. I just waited 10 minutes and paid 150 baht. That's $5 bucks.

And you missed "Alcoholism".


----------



## thewoz




----------



## Gary Pope

What thewoz is saying is true. For the Westerner this is sort of a "joke" although the Thais take it seriously. Have your doctor write a note, on his(her) stationary or notepad, saying you don't have any of the six things listed above. Take it to where you are applying for your 1 year visa and ask them if the note will suffice for the medical certificate. If they say yes, then you have your documentation. If they say no, ask them what they suggest you do. It certainly is a lot easier here. When I got my first Visa in the States I did the doctor note and it was no problem. As thewoz said it is really easy in Thailand.


----------



## rickirs

*Dr. Note*

I live in Florida and will apply in person for the 1 yr visa in Washington DC. I'll ask my doctor about doing a note. Thanks for the idea. I know once in Thailand getting a doctors approval is simple. I intend to apply for a retirement visa (60+) during my stay with the 1 year visa.


----------



## Wayward Wind

rickirs said:


> I live in Florida and will apply in person for the 1 yr visa in Washington DC. I'll ask my doctor about doing a note. Thanks for the idea. I know once in Thailand getting a doctors approval is simple. I intend to apply for a retirement visa (60+) during my stay with the 1 year visa.


There is a simpler way to get a retirement extension. You get a tourist visa from the Thai Embassy in the US, (or even come in on a visa waiver) and when you arrive here, you apply first for a 60 day extension of that visa, and then for a retirement extension of the new 60 day visa. No medical check, no police certificate hassles, etc.

You still have to prove that you have 800,000 THB in (a) annual income, or (b) on deposit in the bank, or (c) a combination of the two totaling 800,000 THB. The income can be verified by completing a short affidavit which is available on the US Embassy Bangkok website, and have it notarized by the consul at a cost of $50. You enter the amount of income (pensions, interest, etc) and they don't ask for supporting documentation.

The only downside is that if you use a bank deposit for all or part of the required funds, it has to be in a Thai bank rather than a US bank if you applied for the retirement visa there. 

Both the 60 day extension and the subsequent retirement extension can be applied for at the same time. The retirement extension costs 1,980 THB.

Caveat - the above applies to a US citizen, and from personal experience works at the Chonburi Immigration office in Jomtien. I hear that other provincial offices may handle it differently.

If you need any more info, just send me a PM and I would be glad to help.


----------



## rickirs

I thought you could not get a thai bank account on a tourist visa, thus the need for a nonimmigration visa?


----------



## Wayward Wind

rickirs said:


> I thought you could not get a thai bank account on a tourist visa, thus the need for a nonimmigration visa?


Not so. My wife and I came here in December 2011; in January 2012, in anticipation of applying for our retirement extensions, we opened a joint account at Bangkok Bank - the Pattaya Second Road Branch - when we were still on tourist visas.

More info here: Opening an account


----------



## nevets

Married to a Thai woman 15yrs and used Thai wife and Retiarment extensions never been ascked about this letter , i am living in Thailand and an English UK citizen.


----------



## nevets

When i opened my Bangkok Bank account i needed a Non im and could onley have a savings account with an ATM card.
This was in 2000 and things were a lot diferant then .


----------



## Andrew Hicks

The system is that you apply at home and are given a short visa and then have to produce the additional papers and proof of finances to convert it into a full visa after arrival in Thailand.

I have done this many times and have never produced a medical certificate and have never been asked for one. It's the money that counts.

if you are unlucky, ask them what they want and go and get it.

Good luck!


----------



## Paul3456

I'm in the process of applying for the Non-Immigrant O-A Long Stay Visa here in the US before I arrive because I don't want to jump through all the hoops once I am in Thailand.

As for the medical certificate, what I did is make an appointment with my regular doctor for a physical. Your insurance should pay for one annually. I showed him the health certificate form and he had me tested for TB and syphilis and anything else that a physical usually tests for from my blood and urine samples. I went back a week later and picked up the signed form. I don't know what he did to test for the other things nor do I care.

The O-A Visa is better to get if you can, and if you have a regular doctor the health certificate shouldn't be too much of a problem. Good Luck.


----------



## rickirs

*Medical certificate*

After a brief visit with my doctor whom I have been seeing for over 10 years, he signed the certificate. The Thai embassy provided me with an email stating that blood tests were not required so I saved on blood testing.


----------



## Paul3456

My health insurance company just processed the claim for my visit to my doctor for the physical and tests for the O-A Visa Health Certificate.

My doctor billed the insurance for $502 and the insurance paid 100% with no co-pay from me because everything was considered "Preventive Care".

Anyone applying for the O-A Visa should consider getting a physical too to keep personal costs at a minimum.


----------



## californiabeachboy

I got the O-A here in California about a year ago, and the medical certificate was not a problem, but it all depends on how strict your doctor is. The test for tuberculosis is a very simple skin test. My doctor did a blood and urine test for the syphilis and drugs. As I recall he just looked at me for the elephantiasis and leprosy - not exactly a likely disease here in California.

I have insurance so all the tests only cost about 40 USD as I recall.

The problem for me was that the Thai Consulate in LA required the certificate to be notarized, and there was no notary in my doctor's office so I had to pay a mobile notary to come in when he signed. But my understanding is that other Consulates do not require notarization.

Good Luck


----------



## Paul3456

californiabeachboy said:


> The problem for me was that the Thai Consulate in LA required the certificate to be notarized, and there was no notary in my doctor's office so I had to pay a mobile notary to come in when he signed. But my understanding is that other Consulates do not require notarization.


Yes, the requirement that the medical certificate has to be notarized is a real pain. The Consulate in Chicago requires notarization too. My doctor took the form home and his wife's friend notarized it for him.

The police report has to be notarized too and in Chicago you have to get the report at Chicago PD headquarters at 35th & Michigan, and then go downtown to City Hall and get a stamp from the City Clerk's office.

Lots of hoops to jump through, but I really think it is worth the effort to secure the O-A Visa because you are then done and only have to do the 90 day reporting once you arrive in Thailand.


----------



## rickirs

*Notorized Medical Certificate*

The Thai Embassy in Washington DC stated to me in an email that the certificate did not need to be notorized but did require the doctor's business card to be attached.


----------



## asdfghjkl10

*160 baht medical certificate at medconsult clinic*

Hello!

I always get my medical certificates from medconsult clinic (dr donna's medical clinic in sukhumvit 49 area). it literally takes around 10 minutes in total and costs 160 baht.

great service, would recommend for efficiency and the price

Usually have my annual flu shot while I am getting my medical certificate as well !!! flu shot costs 500 baht.


----------

